# Produktproben



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe am 05.10.2005 eine Internetseite gefunden, auf der man kostenlose Proben erhalten kann. Ich habe meine Daten (Adresse, Email und Name) eingegeben, als man jedoch meine Kontodaten wollte habe ich den Vorgang sofort abgebrochen. Nun habe ich am 19.10. eine Rechnung über 84,00 EUR erhalten, die ich innerhalb 7 Tagen zahlen soll. Natürlich habe ich sofort Widerspruch eingelegt, bis heute ist jedoch keine Antwort bei mir eingegangen (wie es auch andere Opfer schon beschrieben haben). Es handelt sich auch hier um einen [...], Wallauerstr. 9 in 65239 Hochheim. Komischerweise steht auf der Seite heute ein eindeutiger Hinweis dass man einen zweijährigen Vertrag abschließt und dieser 7 EUR im Monat kostet. Wenn dies aber damals schon dort gestanden hätte wäre ich doch niemals so dämlich gewesen mich dort anzumelden. Wie soll ich das denn beweisen??? Und wie ist der rechtliche Stand?? Soweit ich weiß muss ich auf Email-Rechnungen und Mahnungen gar nicht reagieren. Bitte antwortet schnell. Morgen ist die Frist rum, da wird sicherlich die erste Mahnung per Email eintreffen.

Gruß
Bibs83

_[Betreff angepasst, Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## stieglitz (25 Oktober 2005)

Schau mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11232
und vor allem hier: (sehr gute FAQ)
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9254


----------



## dvill (25 Oktober 2005)

Bibs83 schrieb:
			
		

> Komischerweise steht auf der Seite heute ein eindeutiger Hinweis dass man einen zweijährigen Vertrag abschließt und dieser 7 EUR im Monat kostet. Wenn dies aber damals schon dort gestanden hätte wäre ich doch niemals so dämlich gewesen mich dort anzumelden.


Der Seiteninhalt kann sich grundsätzlich ändern und auch von Parametern abhängen.

Ich stelle Änderungen auf der Seite fest, wenn ich den Domainnamen alleine aufrufe oder den Zusatz "/?pid=10012" anfüge. Die Anzeige des 2. Falles bekommt man immer, wenn man die Werber-ID mitführt.

Ein einfacher Test ist die Suche bei Google nach Produktproben und Klick auf die entsprechende Adwords-Werbung für dies Angebot.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 Oktober 2005)

Um die Aussage von dvill mit Screenshots zu verbildlichen, die Bestätigung einmal mit Drücker-ID und ohne Drücker-ID in der URL.


----------



## dvill (25 Oktober 2005)

Diese "intelligente" Umschaltung passt recht gut zur Bewerbung als "kostenlose Produktproben". Die jeweiligen Firmen geben die Produktproben tatsächlich kostenlos ab. Der Eintragsdienst ist leider schweineteuer.

Hier stellt sich schon die Frage, ob die Bewerbung für den Eintragsdienst mit dem Hinweis "kostenlose Produktproben" durchgeht, wenn für den Verbraucher tatsächlich hohe Kosten anfallen.

Wer später durch Eintippen der URL auf die Seite zurückkommt, findet eine Preisinformation an einer Stelle, die er "zuvor übersehen hat". Geschickt gemacht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*Bitte lesen*

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73390-ratgeber-probinopost-so-reagieren-sie.html

Ich wette es handelt sich um diesen Verein?!


----------



## driftmaster (11 April 2006)

*AW: Produktproben*

für alle betroffenen von produktproben-[edit] .
schaut euch den link von anonymous an!!!
da steht auch was interesantes zum tema ip-adresse und
digitale signatur
vielleicht hilft das mir und auch einigen anderen die auf sowas reingefallen sind.


----------

